# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Firmware 1.1 Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 25, 2016)

```
Based on feedback from large photo organizations, news photojournalists, and so on, Canon has delivered a significant firmware upgrade for the EOS-1D X Mark II camera.  Firmware upgrade version 1.1 clearly targets professional users and organizations, but as you’ll see, some of these features may be useful to individual working pros or even serious photography enthusiasts.  We’ll examine what’s new in this firmware upgrade in this article.</p>
<p><strong>In a nutshell: what’s new and different?</strong></p>
<p>This new upgrade (version 1.1) addresses specific issues that professional news and photojournalism organizations have brought to Canon’s attention — we understand that not all of these will be important in more ordinary, everyday use to individual photographers. That said, the changes and new features that this firmware adds to the EOS-1D X Mark II camera are the ability to:</p>
<ul>
<li>Install up to 39 items of IPTC information into the camera, and to add data (or deliberately not apply it) to images you take</li>
<li>Add set-up information for up to 40 new Wi-Fi® networks to a memory card, and load that data as a full set of possible Wi-Fi networks to select from for connection</li>
<li>Transfer only “protected” images via Wi-Fi</li>
<li>Retain GPS position data:  Continue to apply last known GPS location information to images subsequently taken, even if GPS connection is lost (photographer went inside a building, etc.)</li>
<li>Change LCD color tone (four pre-defined settings), to either approximate display from other cameras you’re working with, or to shift color tone based on ambient lighting as the LCD monitor is being used</li>
</ul>
<p>The aim of these changes is to enhance a professional photographer’s workflow; improve on-location network and Wi-Fi operations (especially for photographers working at large events, with many Wi-Fi networks in simultaneous operation); and to smooth the process of transferring images and managing them with new embedded metadata.  We’ll take a brief look at each, to shed some light on what changes and potential applications have been implemented.</p>
<p>Keep in mind that the EOS-1D X Mark II differs from other Canon EOS models in that it not only permits network communication and transfer of images via Wi-Fi (using the optional WFT-E8A or WFT-E6A wireless file transmitters), but also via wired ethernet connection — there’s a dedicated ethernet port on the camera for this purpose.  This allows similar network connectivity, but without some of the variables users can encounter on-location with Wi-Fi transmission.  Firmware v. 1.1 doesn’t change this; we only want to remind users of it here.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx-markii-firmware-update.shtml">Read more at the Canon Digital Learning Center</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## KiagiJ (Aug 25, 2016)

No dual pixel raw then? No full touch screen? No time lapse stills/video, no creative aspect ratios. Why should a flagship lack anything lesser bodies have? Should be complete with all, ugh, that's why we pay 6gs


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2016)

KiagiJ said:


> No dual pixel raw then? No time lapse stills/video, no creative aspect ratios. Why should a flagship lack what lesser bodies have? Should be complete with all, ugh



Yeah, my 1D X can't shoot in-camera HDR but Rebel/xxxD bodies as can my EOS M and even PowerShot cameras. It's so unfair!


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yeah, my 1D X can't shoot in-camera HDR but Rebel/xxxD bodies as can my EOS M and even PowerShot cameras. It's so unfair!



Not to mention the food mode...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, my 1D X can't shoot in-camera HDR but Rebel/xxxD bodies as can my EOS M and even PowerShot cameras. It's so unfair!
> ...



Indeed...







Heck, my pathetic 1D X doesn't even have a mode dial at all. No green square mode, no sports mode. Damn Canon for crippling my camera!

;D


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> KiagiJ said:
> 
> 
> > No dual pixel raw then? No time lapse stills/video, no creative aspect ratios. Why should a flagship lack what lesser bodies have? Should be complete with all, ugh
> ...



I would agree in most cases but given that both these cameras were in development (mostly) at the same time and they were released only a few months apart, I am also a bit frustrated they wouldnt bring those features up into the DX2 as well via firmware. And I'm planning buying one this weekend most likely anyway. If they can't do DP RAW in the DX2, i'd be curious to learn why


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 25, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > KiagiJ said:
> ...


----------



## GuyF (Aug 25, 2016)

I was quite surprised that the 1DX2 didn't have a timelapse feature included right from the start. You'd have thought it would be fairly easy to implement but obviously not high enough on their priority list (along with HDR video).

Inconceivable!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2016)

True...but the 1D X II would be _the_ camera of choice if you were involved in a land war in Asia.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 25, 2016)

Id have liked some simple playback touch screen features haha, even the new touch to shoot thats in the 5D4.. but hay ho.. anyway I said I'd never use it  

On another note I shot some slow mo today and a little 4k, for a stills guy I have to say... AWESOME!!! Each day I use the 1DX2 I love it more and more!

Now Mr Canon, gimme my new firmware


----------



## GuyF (Aug 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> True...but the 1D X II would be _the_ camera of choice if you were involved in a land war in Asia.



Crikey! How the hell did you find out what I'm doing next Tuesday afternoon?


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 25, 2016)

Aaa! I had just posted in the 5D mark IV thread how unfair it was that the 5D mark IV got IPTC metadata and the $6000 news camera didn't. 

Canon, this is why I love you. Us photojournalists might be a shrinking market, but you still keep us happy.


----------



## uxr51 (Aug 25, 2016)

They did not add dual pixel raw, HDR, added touchscreen functionality to protect their 5D IV camera. ;D

Now you need to buy the 5d IV + C line video camera.


----------



## pixel8foto (Aug 25, 2016)

Would really like to see in-camera rotate alongside in-camera crop. Then I could fix any dodgy photo I took without having to use a 2nd device to file.


----------



## tphillips63 (Aug 25, 2016)

and to think, I thought you guys were kidding about the food mode dial all this time!


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 25, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> True...but the 1D X II would be _the_ camera of choice if you were involved in a land war in Asia.



"I've been shooting bracketed HDR images for so long... *grunt*
.... that I've forgotten how to take single exposures" *thud*
[1DXII falls to ground, defeated]


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2016)

tphillips63 said:


> and to think, I thought you guys were kidding about the food mode dial all this time


... it was your cup that was poisoned.

Fixed that for ya. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2016)

pj1974 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > True...but the 1D X II would be _the_ camera of choice if you were involved in a land war in Asia.
> ...



"I do not envy you the battery drain you will have when you power on, but in the meantime, sleep well and dream of large lenses."
[runs off]

;D 8)


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 26, 2016)

uxr51 said:


> They did not add dual pixel raw, HDR, added touchscreen functionality to protect their 5D IV camera. ;D
> 
> Now you need to buy the 5d IV + C line video camera.



Any chance of this would likely come after 6mo to a year after 5d4 hits the market...if at all. New major functionality for a flagship camera will only likely come after soaked in with a lesser model.


----------



## brett b (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't decide if the timing of this announcement is fortunate for me or not. I received an RMA # and return shipping label from B&H early today. 
I received my 1DXII yesterday. Once the battery was charged I shot 8 images and looked at them on the lcd screen and was surprised to see the very strong green/yellow cast to the displayed images. I took the cf card from a recent headshots shoot with the 1DX and looked at the images in the 1DXII. Those images also showed the extreme green/yellow cast. I took the same cf card and looked at the images in my 5DIII and 1DIV. The images displayed well on the lcd's of all except the 1DXII. 
I had not noticed anyone complaining about this...however, I'm rarely looking at the forums on any of the usual sites in recent years. So, I googled the problem and found that there was one post written here and one in the FM forums about the issue. I also found it discussed on two additional sites. But it seemed rare because most of those responding said their 1DXII lcd was displaying image very similar to their other recent camera bodies, typically their 1DX & 5DIII bodies. 
I have it packed up and ready to drop it off at UPS and now I read that there will be a firmware fix. I can have a new one by Monday once this one is on it's way back to B&H (they have been fantastic, by the way). Or I can wait for the firmware to be released. 
Does anyone remember how long it is, typically, between the announcement of a Canon firmware and the actual release of the firmware?


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> pj1974 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



 & ;D

And one scene earlier:
_5DIV duelling with [Insert 'competition' here]_

'Competition' (to the 5DIV): "You seem like such a nice, low noise, high Dynamic Range, Shadow-pushable camera, I'd hate to outsell you!"

Canon 5DIV in reply: "And you seem like such a capable camera, I'd hate to be '*******'!"

(I will let your imagination run wild with the left-hand vs right-hand swordsmanship aspect, being the changing of lenses... insert DxO theme music here...)

Both swap lenses, and 5DIV emerges as victor.... runs off to battle IDXII


----------



## KiagiJ (Aug 26, 2016)

brett b said:


> I can't decide if the timing of this announcement is fortunate for me or not. I received an RMA # and return shipping label from B&H early today.
> I received my 1DXII yesterday. Once the battery was charged I shot 8 images and looked at them on the lcd screen and was surprised to see the very strong green/yellow cast to the displayed images. I took the cf card from a recent headshots shoot with the 1DX and looked at the images in the 1DXII. Those images also showed the extreme green/yellow cast. I took the same cf card and looked at the images in my 5DIII and 1DIV. The images displayed well on the lcd's of all except the 1DXII.
> I had not noticed anyone complaining about this...however, I'm rarely looking at the forums on any of the usual sites in recent years. So, I googled the problem and found that there was one post written here and one in the FM forums about the issue. I also found it discussed on two additional sites. But it seemed rare because most of those responding said their 1DXII lcd was displaying image very similar to their other recent camera bodies, typically their 1DX & 5DIII bodies.
> I have it packed up and ready to drop it off at UPS and now I read that there will be a firmware fix. I can have a new one by Monday once this one is on it's way back to B&H (they have been fantastic, by the way). Or I can wait for the firmware to be released.
> Does anyone remember how long it is, typically, between the announcement of a Canon firmware and the actual release of the firmware?



Your lcd sounds faulty, my 1dx2 lcd is fine and similar output to my 6d. Better to just replace it, these lcd firmware tones may be off also, and they're not designed to fix a hardware fault, just environmental conditions. It could also be a problem that leads to other problems later. You want ur brand new investment to be in top condition at the beginning

And u waited for the battery to be charged before trying it? I know that's technically correct but how could u wait? Hehe I couldn't wait on arrival and had to play with it asap on a small charge, too excited!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2016)

Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 26, 2016)

This was an entertaining thread... 

But i think it does not make sense not including DPRAW in the update... if it is soon awesome, why is not in the 1DXII?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Aug 26, 2016)

brett b said:


> I can't decide if the timing of this announcement is fortunate for me or not. I received an RMA # and return shipping label from B&H early today.
> I received my 1DXII yesterday. Once the battery was charged I shot 8 images and looked at them on the lcd screen and was surprised to see the very strong green/yellow cast to the displayed images. I took the cf card from a recent headshots shoot with the 1DX and looked at the images in the 1DXII. Those images also showed the extreme green/yellow cast. I took the same cf card and looked at the images in my 5DIII and 1DIV. The images displayed well on the lcd's of all except the 1DXII.
> I had not noticed anyone complaining about this...however, I'm rarely looking at the forums on any of the usual sites in recent years. So, I googled the problem and found that there was one post written here and one in the FM forums about the issue. I also found it discussed on two additional sites. But it seemed rare because most of those responding said their 1DXII lcd was displaying image very similar to their other recent camera bodies, typically their 1DX & 5DIII bodies.
> I have it packed up and ready to drop it off at UPS and now I read that there will be a firmware fix. I can have a new one by Monday once this one is on it's way back to B&H (they have been fantastic, by the way). Or I can wait for the firmware to be released.
> Does anyone remember how long it is, typically, between the announcement of a Canon firmware and the actual release of the firmware?



Firmware wont fix that. Sounds like a faulty lcd. Color should be reasonably close out of the box. Have it exchanged for another one.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 26, 2016)

adhocphotographer said:


> This was an entertaining thread...
> 
> But i think it does not make sense not including DPRAW in the update... if it is soon awesome, why is not in the 1DXII?



We don't have enough information yet. There could potentially be some small hardware configuration variances between the DPAF on the 5D4 and the 1DX2. Not sure what they would/could be though. Neuro is the brains there. I'm Just making guesses.

This is why I asked earlier that given these two cameras were developed virtually along side one another at almost the same times, it seems curious why the 2nd tier camera would receive such a benefit but not the flagship. If they were a year apart, I might understand that. I also concede that perhaps at the time of the release of the DX2, the use of DP RAW had not been considered or the firmware for it perhaps not yet completed. Now that it is, I'm curious to know what (if anything) on the DX2 prevents it. I just bought one last night LOL. So I'd love to have that feature myself


----------



## GuyF (Aug 26, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> There could potentially be some small hardware configuration variances between the DPAF on the 5D4 and the 1DX2.



Just idle speculation on my part - if Canon has separate development teams for the 5-series and 1-series bodies it could lead to a bit of one upmanship with the 5-series group saying, "ha! we'll show those flagship guys what we can do!". Probably not, but who knows what goes on in these giant corporations.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 26, 2016)

GuyF said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > There could potentially be some small hardware configuration variances between the DPAF on the 5D4 and the 1DX2.
> ...



That is a possibility, but not too probable. Canon seems to have very tight integration from one line to the next, even if it is an entirely separate team that develops each (which I highly doubt) Even still there are active management decisions at a more senior level at day's end whereby feature sets are finalized based upon what other current and imminent (say, within a year) products do/will have.


----------



## The Flasher (Aug 26, 2016)

Ive had a very specific bug fix request since day one , hoping it was taken care of with this update. And that is, shooting tethered with Ethernet cable to computer via Safari wft mode, when viewing images on the camera card using Web browser, vertical images are not displayed vertically. Annoying as hell,bit not as annoying as the no response from canon cps peeps in Canada. 

Fingers crossed, downloading asap


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Aug 26, 2016)

What ''could'' Canon do with this firmware upgrade but simply decided not to? 

-DPRAW Format 

-Continuous DPAF shooting in liveview (stills)

-Expanded touchscreen functionality (with an options to turn it off) 

-4K HDR video! (possible as it shoots 4K 60p)

-Canon Log (Gives it absolute zero digital sharpening which pictures styles don't, resulting in a slight ''video'' look, and adds full two stops of highlight dynamic range)

-Timelapse Intervalometer (Is it really missing? It must be somewhere in the menu. It's on the 7D!)

-Zebra pattern 

-Focus Peaking 

-Video assist (A 1DC feature where it records C-Log but shows a rec.709 image whilst shooting)

-16:9 UHD mode (3840x2160) (for direct viewing/editing on 16:9 screens, which all HD/4k TVs are.)

-Auto ISO In Manual Exposure mode with Exposure Compensation (movie mode)

-HDR Bracketing 


This firmware update would attract enormous customer base (especially LOADS from the professional videographic/cinema industry) just by simple firmware tweaks. 

And it's their absolute flagship camera so what are they protecting? Nothing. Except maybe the 1DX MKIII? (don't say C line because they already had the 1D-C that never compromised CX00 sales)


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 26, 2016)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> What ''could'' Canon do with this firmware upgrade but simply decided not to?



Yes, because it is well-known that software is just willed into existence. It does not take money, time or personnel resources, so it's just a choice not to make it happen. Everything is always "small firmware tweaks". Nobody ever needs to prioritize what to implement and when, and armchair analysts on internet forums know how Canon's R&D, sales, marketing, and finances operate better than Canon itself :



> The fundamental cause of the trouble is that in the modern world the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt.


--Bertrand Russell, "The Triumph of Stupidity," 1933


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 27, 2016)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> What ''could'' Canon do with this firmware upgrade but simply decided not to?
> 
> This firmware update would attract enormous customer base (especially LOADS from the professional videographic/cinema industry) just by simple firmware tweaks.
> 
> And it's their absolute flagship camera so what are they protecting? Nothing. Except maybe the 1DX MKIII? (don't say C line because they already had the 1D-C that never compromised CX00 sales)



There's more firmware updates to go, the camera's only been out four months. This update was aimed squared to solve some problems for photojournalists like myself. That doesn't mean they forgot about all of the other users of the 1DX mark II, it just means we had some small, specific needs and they took care of that. I'm looking forward to all of these features when they come out. You can't blame them for that.

I also doubt they planned this firmware update out in advance of releasing the camera-- I'd say it's more likely that this was a quick solution to aid the major news organizations such as the AP and Getty Images that buy hundreds, if not thousands, of 1DX mark II. Some of this might have even been insight from the Olympic games.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Aug 27, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> Ebrahim Saadawi said:
> 
> 
> > What ''could'' Canon do with this firmware upgrade but simply decided not to?
> ...



Do you have any idea how large and resourceful Canon is as a company? The type and number of the world's highest acclaimed engineers and developers, the amount of liquidity that's put into each division responsible for design, sofrware, marketing, testing, etc. If you don't know: It's HUGE. 

Their ''ability'' to implement these firmware festures (that ML -a punch of coders in their mothers basement- added, and added them extremely well, with very little effort and very little time) is absolutely zero work compared to Canon JP's capability,

They can EASILY add all of those, and much more that we never though about, but they don't. This only means they're restricted by the marketing department. 

After all if we add all these features, designing a 1DX III would be incredibly hard. So marketing team isn't stupid too...


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 27, 2016)

tphillips63 said:


> and to think, I thought you guys were kidding about the food mode dial all this time!



Beer and sex too!


----------



## eml58 (Aug 28, 2016)

Love it, just love it, especially the "Pee break" mode, even has an alarm to ensure you don't forget.

I hope some Engineer form Nikon doesn't see this, could see some of this on the D5x


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 28, 2016)

Ebrahim Saadawi said:


> Do you have any idea how large and resourceful Canon is as a company? The type and number of the world's highest acclaimed engineers and developers, the amount of liquidity that's put into each division responsible for design, sofrware, marketing, testing, etc. If you don't know: It's HUGE.
> 
> Their ''ability'' to implement these firmware festures (that ML -a punch of coders in their mothers basement- added, and added them extremely well, with very little effort and very little time) is absolutely zero work compared to Canon JP's capability,
> 
> ...



So you think the whole engineering division is just fiddling its thumbs because the marketing team says they're not allowed to work? Yes, of course it's an executive decision to have the R&D FOCUS ON SOMETHING ELSE that is projected to be more profitable. Given Canon's continuing financial success I'd say they're pretty good at prioritizing. So it is obviously a question of prioritizing and not a question of whether to do something or just pay the engineers for browsing whatever the Japanese equivalent of Reddit is.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 28, 2016)

Canon USA's twitter just posted about the new firmware. Might be up now; haven't checked for myself, though.


----------



## ANDRXW (Aug 28, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> Canon USA's twitter just posted about the new firmware. Might be up now; haven't checked for myself, though.



Only seeing 1.0.2 Firmware as of now.

I'm almost reluctant to download it right away - not sure if I want to be one of the guinea pigs.


----------



## Quackator (Aug 28, 2016)

In camera IPTC would be a nice enhancement for the 5D Mk3,
while we are at it......


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 4, 2016)

I hope V1.1 further fixes the corrupted image issue. I experienced it yesterday with a SanDisk Extreme PRO CFast 64GB card. Running Version 1.0.2 firmware (that came pre-installed) on my EOS 1D X Mark II. The SanDisk card was formatted in camera.

I experienced 2 corrupted images with a strange incorrect color profile (all dark blue) and one image was cut off on the left side of the frame (not the previously known issue of cutting off at the bottom of frame).

I need to buy more CFast cards and they won't be SanDisk anytime soon!

Is anyone else still experiencing any problems?

I did support a report to Canon and asked if Ver. 1.1 would further address this issue.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> Is anyone else still experiencing any problems?



No. I'm using Lexar CFast cards now.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 4, 2016)

Click said:


> 1DX2Uncut said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone else still experiencing any problems?
> ...



Which model? 3500x or 3600x?

Canon is taking this very seriously. I just reported this on a Sunday, and they've already responded with a request for the corrupt image file. I'm impressed that level of support and one the reasons I stay loyal to Canon.


----------



## 1DX2Uncut (Sep 4, 2016)

I do want to correct an aspect of my post regarding card corruption. This is not a card corruption per say (with missing data). Upon closer inspection, I identified what was going on with the left side of the frame. But there is still something odd with the color profile (and it just could be me - operator error) and more than likely has nothing to do with the CFast card.

I did send the images to Canon, but unfortunately, the card was already reformatted and I only had un-processed .dng's to send. :-[


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2016)

1DX2Uncut said:


> Which model? 3500x or 3600x?




3500 X

This one:

Lexar 64GB Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1191365-REG/lexar_lc64gcrbna3500_64gb_pro_cfast_2_0.html


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 8, 2016)

The new firmware is available:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> The new firmware is available:




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gts (Sep 8, 2016)

The firmware update also requires an update to EOS Utility Version 3.5.0



> Changes in the Firmware
> Firmware Version 1.1.2 incorporates the following improvements to enhance functions.
> 
> 1. The addition of a selectable color-tone option for the LCD monitor.
> ...


----------

